

Apple patents touchscreen unlock gestures - curt
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15461732

======
kschua
IMHO, this is a good idea from Apple. Prior to that, I have to press two
buttons to unlock my Sony Ericsson phone. I have to press and hold the Play
button on my Blackberry to unlock the key pad.

Though I don't have an iPhone, I would love the ability to unlock with just a
swipe instead of figuring out the where the button to unlock the keypad on my
phone is in the night

------
DanBC
Is there no prior art? Nintendo DS was released in 2004; all those PDAs prior
to that, and there's no scribble to unlock? Or is the finger the novel aspect?

------
curt
This is getting ridiculous.

~~~
grecy
I agree completely, but it's interesting to remember the entire crowd gasped
loudly when Steve did the first swipe-to-unlock during the original intro of
the iPhone.

IIRC, everyone was so impressed he locked the phone and did it again.

